# Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?



## Thorsten (6. Jan. 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich für meinen Teil, habe für 2007 einen Umbau geplant.

Meine jetzige Pfütze soll auf ca. 35000l erweitert werden.

Die Genehmigung von der Cheffin ist durch, an dem Bauplan bin ich noch am Basteln. (werde diesen hier natürlich einstellen!)

Allerdings werde ich den Umbau nicht mehr vor dem TT anfangen, sonst wirds mit dem Feiern einwenig eng.

Habt Ihr auch was geplant, sagt mal an was in diesem Teichjahr bei euch so ansteht.


----------



## Dodi (6. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo zusammen!

Wir bauen dieses Jahr (und auch wohl später) nicht um. 
Der Teich ist 2002 von ca. 20 auf gut 30 cbm vergrößert worden, der Filter ist letztes Jahr neu gemacht. Uns reicht das so, läuft alles super!


----------



## Petra (6. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Moin zusammen

Ich werde diese Jahr noch meinen Bachlauf oder Wasserfall fertig stellen aber sonst steht nichts mehr bevor.Ach doch werde die verdammten Rosen wech machen denn die sind schon so alt so das ich nichts mehr machen kann bei den.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo alle miteinander....

Umbauen, Vergrößern???????????,


Neeeeeeeeeeee, wir ham im letzten Jahr ja zwei Teichbauten durchgezogen, dass reicht uns erst mal.....

schliesslich ist der letzte Umbau  ja noch nich mal richtig abgeschlossen da fehlen ja immer noch Pflanzen im Pflanzenteich......


Ich meine, hinterher gibt's ja immer noch was das man hätte anders machen können. Aber bei uns hat's die beiden male erst mal gereicht.....


Aber mal sehen was die spätere Zukunft noch bringt  


wenn die Koi oder Kois??? ( ich steh im moment auf der Leitung ) ersteinmal so richtich an länge zugelegt haben.....


----------



## Thorsten (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

tse tse, wie seit Ihr denn drauf.

Alle "Baufaul" hier....

@ Olaf
 Koi heißt das


----------



## jochen (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo,

Bei uns wird der Wasserfall noch bepflanzt, so wie das ganze Umfeld vom Teich.
Sieht alles noch wüst aus.
Der kleine Pflanzenfilter als Vorteich 800ltr. wird noch fertiggestellt.

Ansonsten hoffen wir darauf den Teich genießen zu können...


----------



## Doris (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hi Thorsten

Da wir im letzten Jahr unseren Teich etwas vergrössert haben, müssen wir in diesem Jahr noch die restlichen Arbeiten zu Ende bringen.
Da wären noch eine Tür in unser Filterhäuschen setzen, und natürlich ganz wichtig.... meine Brücke...

Auch der Bachlauf ist noch nicht so wirklich fertig und der Übergang vom Pflanzenfilter zum eigentlichen Teich muss auch noch gemacht werden. Also sind wir in diesem Jahr weiter beschäftigt


----------



## Thorsten (10. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Sonst noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?

Das können doch nicht alle geplanten Umbauten sein! 

Seit nicht so Schreibfaul , ran an die Tastatur!!!!!


----------



## didio (11. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Ok, ok ... ist ja gut.

zunächst allen ein tolles 2007. War endlich mal in Urlaub.

Planung hängt ein wenig vom aktuell noch vorhandenem Bambus ab. Der sieht nämlich nicht gut aus, nachdem er 2006 geblüht hat. Wenn er die Grätsche macht, wird der Planzenfilter um 3 x 1 Meter vergrössert. Aber nur ca. 30 cm tief. Habe die besten Erfahrungen mit dieser Tiefe gemacht. Die Pflanzenwurzeln wachsen bis Wasseroberfläche und bilden eine geschlossene
Schicht (2004 bis jetzt). Noch nie gereinigt - alles sehr sauber und klar. 
Außerdem von Frühjahr bis Herbst ein toller Unterschlupf für alles, was "kreucht und fleucht".

liebe Grüße
didio
(beinahe vergessen: muss noch ein paar __ Graskarpfen umbauen)


----------



## Thorsten (11. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*



			
				didio schrieb:
			
		

> liebe Grüße
> didio
> (beinahe vergessen: muss noch ein paar __ Graskarpfen umbauen)


öhm was???  Bekommen die Spoiler oder wie?


----------



## didio (11. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

@Thorsten
Nein - ich versuche doch seit geraumer Zeit "die" an gutmütige Nachbarn mit Teich zu entsorgen ...
Sind wohl noch 2-3 Stück. Und dann habe ich auch im Teich Pflanzen, die auch mal wachsen (nicht nur im Filter).

didio


----------



## Annett (11. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo Didio,

und ich dachte schon Du meintest die __ Graskarpfen "tieferlegen" zu wollen.
(so 30cm unter Erdoberfläche)  
Deine armen Nachbarn...........


----------



## Thorsten (12. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

...wenn ich mir die Umfrage so anschaue, "haut" das Thema ja so richtig rein.

Alle im Winterschlaf? tsetse


----------



## Martina und Uwe (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo zusammen,wir planen auch,vergrößern ,andere Form und gesamter Garten.Martina will unseren Garten komplett im Japanichen Stil haben,das Koibecken wird von 35 auf 55000 Liter vergrösert.Das wird eine heiden Arbeit,aber ich freue mich schon darauf.Schönen Sonntag noch.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hi Thorsten

Umbauen ist gut,- ich baue ja schon seit Jahren herum, und ob es jemals fertig wird, das wissen die Götter. 
Alleine zu werkeln das ist ne feine Sache, nur an der Umsetzung habert (zeitmäßig) es dann doch.

Neueste Idee,- Feuchtzone von mehreren Quadratmetern, durch welche man über Trittsteine und Brücke, Hütte und Terasse erreicht.

Dazu auch gleich ne Frage an die Mannschaft. Wie groß bzw. wie tief sollte eine solche Feuchtzone sein ?

Fragt jetzt bloß nicht nach ner Zeichnung, sowas gibt es bei mir niiie.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo Werner,

zuerst eine Gegenfrage: Was soll sie bringen?
Pflanzenfilterergänzung/-ersatz oder nur Optik?
Bei letzterem ist ja ziemlich egal, wie groß, Hauptsache es passt zur Umgebung. 
Anderer vielleicht für Dich interessanter Vorschlag: Wie wäre es denn mit einem Moorbeet??


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hi Annett

Wenn schon, dann sollte sie schon was bringen.

Aber zunächst einmal, es ist so, das ich zwischen Bachlauf und Terasse einfach einen größeren Platz habe, der quasi brach liegt und derzeit nur Unkraut hervor bringt. Wirklich gestalten kann man ihn auch nicht, da er sehr eingezwängt und " unförmig " verläuft.
Denkbar wäre den Bachlauf( Rand ) einseitig einzureißen, und das Wasser in diesen Bereich überschwabben zu lassen.
Als zusätzliche Filtereinheit ( muß nicht unbedingt,-wäre aber schön wenns ginge ) wäre es auch zu gestalten. Pflanzenfilterung habe ich aber schon mehrere vorgeschaltet.



> Wie wäre es denn mit einem Moorbeet??



Annett auch ein solches ist schon " geplant ", aber an einer Stelle die ne ganze Ecke weg ist von der jetzigen Stelle. 
Aber bis ich dort ankomme, da vergeht noch ne zeitlang. Nach 1 kommt 2 

Gruß
Werner
Der gerne Bilder machen würde, aber im Moment einfach keinen Bock auf ne Schlammpackung hat.


----------



## Wolfgang (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo Werner
ich habe auch einen Flachbereich der in eine Sumpfzone übergeht. Ist der letzte Teil vom kleinen Teich, über die volle Breite, ca 4 m, und einen m breit.Er dient haubtsächlich als Rückzugsgebiet für die Fischbrut und natürlich auch als Wasserverbesserer. Der Rücklauflauf vom Filter befindet sich in dieser Zone, damit keine Totwassergebiete entstehen. An den Stellen wo das Wasser zurückgeführt wird, wachsen die Pflanzen am besten.







Da wos gelb ist, ist die Zone.
Das ganze ist mit Steinen gegen den Teich abgeschirmt, damit die großen da nicht reinkommen.


----------



## Wolfgang (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo die zwote

ich hab noch ein besseres Foto gefunden






nur noch zur Info - die Pagode rechts ist über 170 cm groß. Da könnt ihr besser meinen Dschungel vorstellen.
@ Werner
              wie gehts den Terrakotta Kriegern? Ich hoffe du versorgst die gut


----------



## WERNER 02 (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hi Wolfgang

Als erstes, für dein halbes Jahrhundert, dafür haste dich aber mehr als gut gehalten. Wohl ne kleine Frischzellenkur eingelegt. 

Deine Feuchtzone sieht ja echt propper aus. Gefällt mir ! Solltest du irgendwann mal noch Bilder dazu ausgraben,- EINSTELLEN !!
Überhaupt sieht deine Anlage sehr gut aus. Haste keine eigene HP auf der man mal nen Rundgang machen könnte ??!!



> wie gehts den Terrakotta Kriegern? Ich hoffe du versorgst die gut



Denen gehts prima ! Die Burschen ham nen gesegneten Appetit und wolln immer Sonderwünsche gebacken ham. 
Ne im Ernst, ich überlege mir ob ich mir nicht noch ein paar zulege.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Wolfgang (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo Werner
jau mit den Schönheitschirurgen hab ich nen top Vertrag  

Nee, ist mein kleiner, der diente da nur als größenvergleich für die neue Yukimi.

Von den Terrakottasoldaten gibt es noch die beiden anderen, kennst du ja vom Foto. Die hab ich auch nochmal da.
Eine HP ist in arbeit. Sobald die online geht, geb ich laut


----------



## Uli (4. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

hi,
ich glaube ich habe zu früh mit nein abgestimmt.bin grad dabei hinter meinem teich den garten zu roden,da ich demnächst mit einem bagger da reingehe um die baumwurzeln raus zu holen und den garten zu planieren,habe ich heute den entschluss gefaßt das da noch was geht.da ich auch noch noch mutterboden brauche kommt mir so ein loch grad recht.
gruß uli


----------



## KamiSchami (5. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

hiho, evtl bau ich dieses jahr noch nen bachlauf ein. ich hab in der einen ecke meines grundstückes noch son kleinen hügel angehäuft (stammt alles vom grünzeug, als wir das grundstück gekauft haben ggg) von da oben soll der bachlauf runterkommen sich über den rasen schlängeln und ab in den teich.  evtl da noch ne kleine sitzecke mit einbauen mit kleiner brücke über den bach... jaja davon reume ich. gruss kami


----------



## shambuki1 (8. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo Thorsten und an alle 

auch wir werden heuer das Projekt Teichumbau in Angriff nehmen. So wie derzeit das Wetter ist bzw. bleibt - können wir vielleicht schon früher loslegen als geplant. Wir werden den Teich höchstwahrscheinlich an die Terrasse heranziehen (falls nicht irgendwie was ungeplantes eintritt)! Ich habe mir da im Forum schon ein paar Inspirationen eingeholt. Der einzige Wermutstropfen oder auch nicht ist, daß wir den gesamten Garten neu umgestalten müssten. Ich könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass wir auch da eine Lösung finden werden. Auch haben wir daran gedacht zwei Teiche miteinander zu verbinden - wobei der eine ein Pflanzenteich und der andere ein Koi-Teich werden sollte - auch wäre es toll wenn ein Teich höher als wie der andere ist - womit man automatisch ein Gefälle erzielt ohne einen zusätzlichen Bachlauf machen zu müssen. Auch möchten wir den Abschluss um den Teich mit Platten verlegen und von der Terrasse her sollte ein Holzsteg werden. Mit der Materie "Filter" müssen wir uns dann auch auseinandersetzen und und .....  

Frühlingsgrüsse aus Salzburg
Babsy


----------



## Annett (8. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Umbaumaßnahmen 2007 geplant?*

Hallo Babsy,

na da bist Du doch bei uns schon mal ganz richtig "gelandet".
Schau mal durch die Alben oder daie Themen "Wie sieht es bei Euch am Teich aus".
Eine Planung für den Umbau würde ich jetzt wärend der Wintermonate machen. Im Frühjahr/Sommer bleibt dann meist zu wenig Zeit, weil man einfach loslegen will... 

Also nutzt die Zeit!


----------

